# Baskets for Rancilio



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a couple of newb questions guys.

I was wondering whether this would be the right VST basket for the Silvia - http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/vst-18g-ridgeless-filter-basket/p1063#tdesc_1

Also, is it right that VST baskets can generally hold more coffee than the stated amount? Do I have to fill it to the top, or can I put less coffee in and still achieve consistent results?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have the Synesso 18g ridgeless basket which is very similar to the VST, I weigh 18grams of coffee from the grinder into the basket, you don't want to fill it to the top, you need some space between the shower screen and the coffee, the best thing is a set of small scales (ebay) and weigh your coffee every time, this will improve your drinks no end as it improves consistency.


----------



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you mike. I always use a scale, but again thank you for the advice. I was just wondering whether it makes any difference if I were to put 'significantly' less in than the stated amount, lets say 12-14 grams instead?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I think it's a matter of personal taste, to me some coffee's benefit from a higher dose (especially in milk drinks) while others do not, it's all part of the game, experiment with different coffee's and doses, and keep notes!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

see which dose you like most first of all with a stock basket, then either buy a 15g or 18g VST. If you underdose in a bigger basket (i.e. 12-14g in a 18g) you wont get a nice extractiion as there is too much space between the coffee and the shower screen, also the holes are different sizes on the VST's.

Its a hard decision though, I'm torn between them both and have been for months!


----------



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying that Aron - hmm...might have to go for a basic one at first or maybe just 'take the plunge'...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

BillyHoyle said:


> I have a couple of newb questions guys.
> 
> I was wondering whether this would be the right VST basket for the Silvia - http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/vst-18g-ridgeless-filter-basket/p1063#tdesc_1
> 
> Also, is it right that VST baskets can generally hold more coffee than the stated amount? Do I have to fill it to the top, or can I put less coffee in and still achieve consistent results?


I went for the 18grm VST ridgeless for my Silvia having read good reports on, if I recall, Home Barista. Ridgeless give straight sides and more even tamping. Downside of ridgeless is they don't sit in the portafilter as tightly as a ridged one. You can up the dose by around 2 grm max. VST baskets aren't cheap but I was pleased with the shots pulled on my Silvia.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Good suggestions here. I love my 18 VST ridgeless and am getting good results dosing at 19g with plenty of shower screen clearance, just the screw indentation from the Silvia. The ridgeless pops out easily to dose and weigh grinds prior to seamlessly sliding the basket back into the bottomless portafilter for tamping. Have not been tempted to revert to the standard rancilio basket nor my 15g VST. Does this help at all?


----------



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you for both for your responses.

Ian, have you noticed much difference in your espresso from using the bottomless portafilter?


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello Billy, yes, using bottomless pf made me painfully aware of my poor distribution. Have now got consistency by grinding directly into the basket with a cut off paper cup sitting inside. When I have 19g, shown by putting the basket and cup on a 'tared' scale, I use a cocktail stick to stir the grounds thoroughly (loosely what is called the WDT) to declump them as they tend to come out of my Rocky doserless clumped. After tamping it is easy to judge the moment to stop the shot once you see the tiger stripes turn to blonding.

I no longer redecorate the surrounding area with squirted coffee and get far better drinks. It does seem a bit of a palaver just for a decent espresso but, with my Rocky being rather unsophisticated technically, it is the only way to begin to emulate the features of a sophisticated more expensive grinder which doses evenly and does not clump. I imagine (?) a really sophisticated grinder which can be timed or measure-set for accurate and evenly distributed doses would obviate much of this. Which grinder do you have.....?

Sorry this is more about the grinder than the portafilter issue....

Ian


----------



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

Ian, thanks for that. I'm currently saving up for a grinder, im using my hario skerton for now, and I'm getting decent results (IMHO).

I think I might go with a rocky eventually or perhaps an mc2...unless I find some bargaintastic mazzer for a similar price....

palaver, yes, well my arm nearly fell off before I found the current grind setting on my hario


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

BillyHoyle said:


> I think I might go with a rocky eventually or perhaps an mc2...unless I find some bargaintastic mazzer for a similar price....


Most used SJs come in around same price as a new mc2? Only thing you'll arguably need to factor in is space and possibility that you'll need new burrs.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Try to troll through gum tree or preloaded and you will find a mazzer for 175 easy, occasionally you can get a bargain on eBay but you need to be quick


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Should read pre loved


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Should read pre loved


The place of filth bargains.... Agree 100% with the chap of coffee.

Here's my take on baskets though...

Unless your really desperate for the VST label if go for a LM strada basket - I really like mine and the whole ridged vs ridgeless is all abit meh to me - mainly because once I've tamped I'm never above the ridgeline - if anything I like the fact the ridge is a visual guide, I also like there's no chance you'll have to fish it out of your knockbox - the one downside is its not so good if you want to pop it in and out all the time! -

I like my 14g strada I found it a trade off between enough coffee and reducing waste age when I was getting to grips with things. I think ill move over to a 17g strada when I next order from coffeehit, the only downside to this move is my gf will struggle with the extra coffee in her drinks, awh shame guess shell have to deal with it or make her own!


----------



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

Callum, could you post some links to the baskets you're recommending instead please?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

BillyHoyle said:


> Callum, could you post some links to the baskets you're recommending instead please?


This is the size I use http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/la-marzocco-basket-14g/p915#tdesc_6

This is a link to the 17g basket that if you check in the questions section confirms it is the strada basket http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/la-marzocco-basket-17g/p863#tdesc_9

The only thing to compare is ridged vs ridgeless but the strada isnt available ridgeless, so if your desparate for ridgeless youll have to pay for the VST logo and packaging.

You need to remember VST (and the strada) should take a larger 58.35? tamper. Made by knock do a Strada basket in your chosen size along with a matching tamper this is the link http://www.madebyknock.com/buy.html - the 58.35 tamper seems like a gimmic and if you have a 58mm already if should work fine, I doubt the silvia will have a temper tantrum on you.


----------



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

Callum, I followed your recommendation and I just had my first espresso - lovely







really makes a big difference!

I might post a picture/video and get the experts feedback on the final result - but thanks again to everyone for your suggestions


----------

